# Family Matters



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought it would be a neat idea to see what likeness have your horses taken in their parents and how have they grown since foalhood, so I created this thread for us to share!

Please post:
1. A picture of your horses' sire.
2. A picture of your horses' dam.
3. A picture of your horse as a foal.
4. And the most recent picture of your horse.

It would be interesting to see full body shots so that it can be seen in more detail - how alike a horse can get to his parents. 

So, I'll start!

1. This is Sultan, a Latvian Carriage horse (also called a Light Draft type Lavian Warmblood) with very pure bloodlines, a good representation of his breed:










2. This is Rota (spelled "ruota"). Her history is a mystery, the only thing that is known is that she was imported in Latvia by gypsies, who claimed that she is a Hanoverian and Estonian Tori mix. She now works as a therapy horse in a therapy center. Snickers has inherited her smooth gaits.










3. Snickers, as a foal. 8 months old back then.










4. And Snickers a few days ago, as a 7yo.  











Your turn, people!


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! It looks like Snickers got the best of both parents!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Since my filly came from a crazy situation, I'm still not 100% sure who her sire is, but we're probably 90% sure this is her sire, since he was the only stallion owned by the breeder that Kenzie came from. He is pictured as a long 2 year old here...rather awkward looking.

He has since been rehomed and I can't recall his registered name. He'd only had a few starts though, and wasn't anything special. He's an endurance horse now though and is actually doing rather well last time I asked.










Dam. Again, I don't remember her registered name but she was known to us as "Sierra" in the short time we had her and tried to rehab her. Unfortunately she died of a massive stroke when Kenzie was only 2 months old. She was an older (12+ year old) broodmare but I believe she'd had a decent racing career, at least. 


















Kenzie as a foal! What a cutie. Approximately 3 weeks old but we weren't 100% sure. Her breeder never registered her.


















Then she was rehomed and disappeared for a while...only to end up back with me by some odd fate at about 14 months old. She was quite ill and emanciated, and I believe that the stunting/lack of nutrition and illness did affect her growth. She might have turned out a lot nicer if she'd had proper nutrition her whole life. As it is, she's still trying to catch up on growth and is only 14hh, even though her sire and dam were 15.2 and 15.3! This is her at 23 1/2 months old.










She's SUPER fine boned and has tons of scars from all of her...adventures...but she looks a bit like her dam, I think. And as she fills out she might look more like them. I've been told she has a nice short back and sloping shoulder, so at least she has that going for her if nothing else xD


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is Rodeo's sire, Timeraker. An American TB that has some pretty impressive bloodlines, wasnt fantastic as a racehorse, but I was able to get a hold of his breeder, and they say that he has an amazing personality that he passes down to his foals.

Here is Rodeo's dam, High Caliber Fancy, a Paint horse, a great all arounder so I have been told, kids use her for everything under the sun at the barn next to where she is located. 

Rodeo at 3weeks old

Rodeo when I brought him home at 10months old

Rodeo now at 3 1/2 years old!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Subbing
Interesting thread - showing what you can get when you cross A with B


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Saranda said:


> I thought it would be a neat idea to see what likeness have your horses taken in their parents and how have they grown since foalhood, so I created this thread for us to share!
> 
> Please post:
> 1. A picture of your horses' sire.
> ...


Snickers is a lovely looking horse


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Here is Rodeo's sire, Timeraker. An American TB that has some pretty impressive bloodlines, wasnt fantastic as a racehorse, but I was able to get a hold of his breeder, and they say that he has an amazing personality that he passes down to his foals.
> 
> Here is Rodeo's dam, High Caliber Fancy, a Paint horse, a great all arounder so I have been told, kids use her for everything under the sun at the barn next to where she is located.
> 
> ...


Rodeo is a handsome looking horse


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright! Here we go.. I'll do my filly then I'll come back and try to do the others.

Sire : Sunsational Playgun 




Dam: Tivio Rosa


PFR Rosas Cantina:

Foal: 





And now as a 2yr old :


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She's beautiful! What breed is she and what are your plans for her?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Endiku said:


> She's beautiful! What breed is she and what are your plans for her?


 She's a Quarter horse  And right now.. I'm not sure what we're going to do.. LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires' sire: APHA Little Bit of Black

















His dam (can't remember her name, but she's registered with the CPA)...that's baby Aires with her:

















Aires as a 4yo:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Sultan :shock: *whistles* 


There have been a lot of threads like this, always enjoy them. I guess I'll play along again.

Sire - Puchilingui, Thoroughbred (pictured in his twenties) 









Dam - Miss Molly Fever, Foundation Quarter Horse (pictured at 26 years old)









(Molly as a filly with her dam)









Molly's sire - Calvin Sackett, Foundation Quarter Horse (pictured around 30 years old) 









Puchilingui X Miss Molly Fever, Molly's Native Image, Appendix Quarter Horse
Two days old









Four years old 









Our other horses sired by Puchilingui

Jinx, Thoroughbred mare (RIP)









Princess Puchi, Thoroughbred mare (pictured this summer at 8 years)









Princess Puchi's 2012 filly, Blondesraisen'hel, Thoroughbred 
Two days old









Current, one year and six months old









Sire to the filly above and the colt below, Beyond Blonde, Thoroughbred. 
Dam, Joy's Pearl, Percheron









Resulting bebe, Blondes Backinblack, Thoroughbred/Percheron
Two weeks









Current, 8 months old











There are more but you catch the drift, I'll not hijack the thread any further :lol:


----------

